# Hows my harness fit?



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

Anything that needs adjusted on my harness?


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't have a comment on fit but, your periwinkle blue is simply darling!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

It is hard to see, I would like to see a closer photo. I like the breeching height as it is, but if Grace stands square it might be a tad too low, but it looks good so far.
The saddle is where I find it hard to see. It looks a bit too far back, BUT if your pony has a long sloping whither it is correct, I cannot tell, even zooming in. You don't want the saddle sitting on the whithers. Especially a saddle without a tree. If your saddle doesn't have a tree I would strongly recommend a pad. Does you harness have two girths? One to hold the saddle on and one to hold the shaft loops down. If it has two girths they should lay one on top of another. Your holdback straps are connected to the shaft loops so that might be pulling the outer girth back. You want to have the saddle as vertical as possible, but often times that is not possible because of horse size or confirmation.

She looks really cute in blue!!! 
I would love to see a closer photo.


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

THanks =) i'll put it back on him and take better pics later. I'll look into getting a pad. and Yes it has two girths. He does have pretty sloping withers and i can't get it to stay any further up.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Do you have the collar and traces? 

The crupper should just touch the underside of his tail. I cannot tell if it does, or if it hangs down. I think you have room to shorten it on the turn back. 

You may want to attach the buckle end of the holdback to the cart, and leave it there, then you just clip that snap(now clipped to the girth) into the front ring on the breeching. It just makes hooking up a little quicker, because sometimes the holdbacks require several wraps, and there is an art to doing it correctly.

He looks adorable!! Love the blue!

Nancy


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

Here are some better pics.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

That looks GOOD!! 

Be careful with the nylon, when it gets wet, it stretches! So if you get it sweaty, or it gets rained on, it may need adjusting. 

Are those loops above that ring where the holdbacks are snapped? You still need some tugs for the shafts to sit in.

Too cute! Do you have a cart, too?

Nancy


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah We aren't going to be carting so much that he gets sweaty enough to stretch. and the tugs are there. No cart yet. Saving up for one =)


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Too bad you are across the country from me. I have a great source for them, but here in KY!!!

Nancy


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

My horse likes a padding on the saddle area with his nylon harness. He also has a portion of harness that goes around the front of his chest too. It may be just a different type of harness as you can have a collar as well. Although, we do use a collar for heavier type pulling for my mare in the wintertime for sleigh riding .


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

He sure does have a long whither, the saddle is in good placement. I think it looks good, for ground work and such. The breeching looks in good placement. Now you might have to make adjustments when you hitch to a cart.

Lets see the breast collar placement, and the bridle too!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*nylon harness.*

i had a nylon harness made by cottage craft and i had it for a few years as i did not have a leather one.
we use to go for a few mile drives and snowy use to sweat up.
the harness did not streach at all.
after she finished her work and i went home and i put her harness in a pillow case in the washing machine no problems there.
the harness was clean and tidy and ready for use the next day.
i sold it as i perchased a leather one that was a donkey set.
the only harness i would not buy at the time was one made of indian leather as it would fit a shetland time you finished it would fit a shire.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*blue harness.*

it looks fine on your mini.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

michaelvanessa said:


> i had a nylon harness made by cottage craft and i had it for a few years as i did not have a leather one.
> we use to go for a few mile drives and snowy use to sweat up.
> the harness did not streach at all.
> after she finished her work and i went home and i put her harness in a pillow case in the washing machine no problems there.
> ...


Good to know!! The pieces(and they were odd pieces I used for training) would stretch out about 15% every time they got wet. That's why I bought biothane for my synthetic harness.

Nancy


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*nylon harness*

the nylon harness i had was a breast collar set that was over 24 odd years ago and i broke my flea bitten gray snowy in to harness.
and i used it for 2 years and got a lot of use out of it all the buckles were brass and the rein terrets to.


----------

